# Aufnahmen von kleinen Gegenstaenden



## nic-a (21. März 2006)

Liebes Forum,

fuer eine Website muss ich eine Reihe an kleinen Gegenstaenden (Notitzbloecke, Becher, Kerzen etc.) photographieren. Nur bin ich ein ziemlicher Anfaenger.

Wie schaffe ich es, dass diese Bilder so professionell wie moeglich werden (Winkel, Beleuchtung, Stativ)?

Habe eine ganz gute Digitalkamera und habe schwarze/weisse Stoffe fuer den Hintergrund. Bisher sehen alle meine Versuche leider aber ziemlich billig aus...

Kann mir jemand helfen Vielen Dank...

Gruesse,
Niclas


----------



## saschaf (21. März 2006)

Hallo

Zeig doch am besten mal ein paar von deinen Versuchen. An einem konkreten Beispiel kann man dir wohl am besten ein paar Tipps geben. So ins blaue raten, was bei deinen Bildern nicht stimmt ist doch etwas schwierig.

MfG


----------



## nic-a (22. März 2006)

Hi,

anbei mal ein paar meiner bescheidenen Anfaenge...
Freue mich ueber Tipps hinsichtlich Beleuchtung, Winkel, Set-Up etc.

Danke und Gruesse


----------



## Leola13 (22. März 2006)

Hai,

wie es aussihet hast du ein Lichtproblem. Ich gehe davon aus, daß du (aus Angst vor Reflexionen ?) nicht mit einem (direktem) Blitz gearbeitet hast.

Hier ein paar Links die dir in diesem Falle helfen sollten.

Aufbau eines "Studios", Bauanleitung Softbox, Ikea hilft, Produktaufnahmen , Info

Ciao Stefan


----------



## saschaf (22. März 2006)

Als erstes soltest du mal sehn, dass du scharfe Bilder hinbekommst (Bild 2 ist extrem verwackelt) => unbedingt Stativ benutzen.
Der schwarze Hintergrund ist ungeeignet. Die Konturenen des eingendlichen Motivs sind dabei kaum zu erkennen (Bild 1). Das Grau ist da schon besser. Ich würde aber einen noch helleren Hintergrund benutzen (fast weiss), es sei denn das Motiv ist sehr hell (z.B. eine Kerze). Versuch einfach immer für gute Kontraste zu sorgen. 

Beleuchtung: 
Sorg erstmal für viel Licht. Achte aber auf störende Reflexionen auf dem Motiv und auch auf Schatten. Auch mal diffuse Beleuchtung versuchen (zB. ein weisses Blatt Papier anstrahlen).

Kamera:
Auf geeignete Blende und Brennweite achten, so dass das ganze Motiv scharf aber auch freigestellt (unscharfer Hintergrund) ist.   

Mein bester Tipp: Probieren! Probieren! Probieren! Probieren!

MfG


----------

